# Lacing the spokes of a bicycle wheel using 4X pattern



## Norppu (May 9, 2022)

My son visited my workshop and laced a bicycle front wheel.
He is using the 4-cross pattern this time.
The spokes are beefier than normal since I have a lot of weight on me.
There is also going to be a special roller brake in order to be able to stop my mass safely.
My intention is to loose some of my weight by bicycle excercise.


----------



## Norppu (May 31, 2022)

Installing a Shimano Nexus roller brake to Nishiki 722 cross hybrid bike

My bike has the conventional front brake that will eventually grind the front wheel rim dangerously thin.
To avoid this I change the entire front wheel to one that can accommodate a roller brake.
Roller brake is very durable and has closed construction which keeps water and dust out of the operating surfaces.
I want to keep the tires so I will take off the tires and reuse them on the new wheel.


----------



## Norppu (Jun 8, 2022)

*Installing the bicycle rack*

My son donated me a bicycle rack which I now install to my Nishiki 722.
My intention is to do this without any modifications to the bicycle or the rack.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 9, 2022)

Very cool, I had never heard of roller brakes before.  I had to google them to see how they work.  I never would have thought of putting drum brakes on a bicycle.  It makes sense with all of the extra braking surface area.


----------

